# Birthday present from my Dad.



## Blueglass (Jun 17, 2015)

Damscus blank from Smokey Moutain Knives I believe, Dad di the rest, sheath included. I think it is awesome.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 6 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Jun 17, 2015)

That is way cool Les! Coming from your Dad makes it extra special I'm sure! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 17, 2015)

Congrats! Smokey Mountain Knives is a great place to find all kinds of neat stuff! Chuck

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 18, 2015)

Man that's one really cool gift from any one, but coming from your dad is just over the top.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2015)

Les you have a great dad. What a beautiful gift.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 18, 2015)

I had no idea. I knew he was working on his first knife with one of his carving buddies but I was shocked when I opened the box. Liked it so much I showed it off here

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 18, 2015)

That certainly is a great looking knife Les. Very cool gift.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jun 21, 2015)

Bocote handle?


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 28, 2015)

I've been meaning to ask about the handles. I think maybe Cocobolo but not sure.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 28, 2015)

Wow. I've been wanting to work on a new knife for my dad as his old case knife went overboard last hunting season.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 28, 2015)

Beautiful knife and story Les, thanks for sharing...


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 28, 2015)

WOW Les. Geat Knife and sheath....and great Dad. Bet you are for sure proud.


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 28, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Itchy Brother (Jul 1, 2015)

Very cool,Everytime you look at it you will think of Dad.


----------

